# CBD Gummies and IBS-D?



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Has anyone tried any CBD gummies that have had a positive effect on your IBS-D?

I'm just wondering if there is a deep anxiety I'm not addressing that is causing my D and maybe some of these CBD products could solve.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't try the gummies, but the oil. Didn't notice any difference. Tastes awful. Plus, unless you get medical versions you have no idea what is really in them. I'm in Illinois so I can get pot legal now. I never liked it when I was young so I'm not really interested . I hate the dry mouth and munchies.


----------



## Anonymous1010 (Jul 16, 2019)

I tried both the gummies and the oil, but neither had any effect. I was really hoping for some impact, but nothing. I hope you have better luck!


----------



## SunDevil311 (Mar 29, 2020)

I've also tried virtually all forms of CBD and have not noticed any benefits for IBS symptoms.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Bumping this topic back up. I just ordered some Lord Jones brand gummies. I've read good things about it. I'm going to see if it has any effect in slowing motility down. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes, keep us informed. Motility is my big issue.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

bushja1 said:


> Yes, keep us informed. Motility is my big issue.


Mine too. And if I could just stop this sense of urgency or like my rectum is on overdrive it will do a world of good. I also asked my doctor for a script of something called Dronabinol. Its simiar to Zofran I guess but its apparently a synthetic form of CBD. It doesn't get you high obviously but I'm curious if it might take the urge away. I hope he agrees to it.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Have not tried both the gummies and the oil



AZGuy said:


> Bumping this topic back up. I just ordered some Lord Jones brand gummies. I've read good things about it. I'm going to see if it has any effect in slowing motility down. I'll keep everyone posted.


Please let us know if it works


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Well this is an update on the CBD gummies. Not doing a thing. In fact I dont feel a thing taking them. I thought at the very least it might chill me out like a xanax or klonopin. I feel no effects. I tried the Lord Jones brand which is fairly pricey. $45 for 9 gummies and has been written about in magazines and apparently many celebs take them. Why do I feel nothing? If anything gives me a slight stomach ache and a nasty aftertaste in my mouth.

What a bummer. I guess my next step is to try some real edibles that does have THC in them. Thankfully where I live it just became legal.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

AZGuy said:


> Well this is an update on the CBD gummies. Not doing a thing. In fact I dont feel a thing taking them. I thought at the very least it might chill me out like a xanax or klonopin. I feel no effects. I tried the Lord Jones brand which is fairly pricey. $45 for 9 gummies and has been written about in magazines and apparently many celebs take them. Why do I feel nothing? If anything gives me a slight stomach ache and a nasty aftertaste in my mouth.
> 
> What a bummer. I guess my next step is to try some real edibles that does have THC in them. Thankfully where I live it just became legal.


Consider trying THC topicals that you rub directly on your abdominal region as a treatment option too.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Topicals isn't going to slow motility. If I try anything it will be actual pot edibles. But I dont know. I've given up at this point and just stay home 24/7 and have all my food and groceries delivered to me. I just dont go out anymore. Sadly after 20 years of trying stuff...I've given up.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

It's difficult to know what causes what. What came first? The anxiety or the IBS?

I get terrible anxiety feelings when I am in the midst of  an IBS flare. But when I'm not, I don't. So I guess in my case it's a body-level anxiety. The body senses something's wrong and reacts in an anxious way, but I am not generally suffering from "anxiety". That's my own thing anyway.

There are herbal medicines which can help both. I have found some good ones for the IBS-D situation in itself. I either use teas, or when I can't get the actual herb, I buy tinctures from a reputable company. The ones I found helped me a lot are Tormentil (tincture) and plain old blackberry leaves made into a strong tea. Those grow in their millions where I live, so I gather them when I need them. Meadowsweet is also helpful.

For anxiety, Skullcap can be helpful, Hops are slightly sedative, Camomile is very gentle and calming especially when drunk in the place of another drink like tea or coffee.

Do check all those before trying though, and be sure they will suit you and not clash with anything else you have to take.

If you're interested, an appointment with a qualified medical herbalist is advisable, as they really know what they are doing. I don't know if you're in the US, so if you are I doubt if your insurance would cover that, but if you have to go privately it doesn't cost a fortune and is a good investment in your health.

I have been making my own remedies since the 80s. But did see a pro. a few times about 20 years ago, when I needed more help than I could figure out for myself.


----------



## thomaspeket (Jul 22, 2021)

I tried lollipops, chewing gums, and chocolate with CBD content. They can be found on https://www.mailorder-marijuana.com/product/mk-ultra-strain. I like marijuana more in this form. These products with CBD are delightful to the taste and smell. In addition, it is much more convenient, and you will not be haunted by strange views of others. But still, these products are for an amateur. My husband, for example, likes to smoke marijuana more.
Only I recommend that you keep it away from children so that they do not accidentally want to try it


----------



## yiaodamna (Nov 23, 2021)

I choose natural products every time because I took pills and did not see the effect all my life. I have suffered from back pain since I was an adolescent and had my menstruation. Surgery, creams, pills, antibiotics helped me for a while, but the pain returned. The only thing that saves me is CBD oil and smoking weed. It is the antidote for my pain. Thank God miracles exist. Btw for beginners pat attention to weed weight scale and quality when buying cannabis. Dealers are starving for your money and not the product; more than that, they sell to you illegally. But better use CBD oil for pains.


----------

